# TSG64: Geeky and Zombie Gift Ideas



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Need a tech gift idea for that special nerdy someone? Whether it's GoPro Hero3, Tetris Alarm Clocks, or Zombie Survival Guides, we'd got you covered.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the sixty forth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Nexus 7 and Nexus 10
http://www.google.com/nexus/

Apple iPad Mini
http://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/overview/

Kindle Fire HD
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-HD/dp/B0083PWAPW

Tetris Alarm Clock (Thanks to Cheeseball81!)
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f033/?pfm=homepage_Featured_8_f033

Boxee Box
http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/boxee-box/at-a-glance

Apple TV
http://www.apple.com/appletv/

Google TV
http://www.google.com/tv/

Sonos Wireless HiFi
http://www.sonos.com/system

GoPro Hero2 HD Camera (Hero3 is coming out soon -- these are now $100 off!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B005WY3TI4&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Pilot Mike
www.pilotmike.com

Samsung GALAXY Camera
http://www.samsung.com/in/promotions/galaxycamera/

REI: Essential Tools for Surviving a Zombie Outbreak
http://www.rei.com/features/infographics/zombie.html

Zombie Hunting Permit
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B005G3XFW6&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

The Zombie Survival Guide
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/14...=1400049628&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Zombie Squad
http://www.zombiehunters.org/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any zombies I want to give gifts to.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think the idea is to give the gifts to those who are fighting zombies. It's usually not wise to provide any gift to an actual zombie.


----------

